# REVIVE product for lawn



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

Hello, first post here.

I have severely compacted soil under my front lawn... I just discovered this product called Revive that has been around for ~30 years. I just ordered the 1 gallon jug liquid instead of the granular fert. The granular fert has a 5-1-2 and 2% iron but I am using another plant based organic granular. The reason I bought the liquid Revive is I need really quick results on my rock-hard compacted clay lawn. My front lawn is only about 1,000 sq ft and on a slope. Revive contains wetting agents, in addition to humates which will stimulate microbial activity. I'm really looking forward to applying this to my lawn so the air/water can penetrate the soil and help break up the compacted clay. Anyone else tried this product and had results? The reviews online are very good, so I thought I would give it a try for quick results. I figure I can get about 4 applications out of the gallon, not bad for $18. Here is a good youtube vid explaining what Revive can do: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFA6C0iBL6Y

I am also debating on getting the Compaction Cure combo (RGS and Air-8 from N-Ext) to try next spring, but I wanted to give the Revive product a go first. I may get fantastic results, hopes are high.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

I will try to post before and after results when I can. I'm getting it next week. I'm hoping to get the roots to chase downward by really soaking it in after application. This is the perfect time of year to do this. I will probably re-apply every 2-3 weeks til mid-late October.


----------

